# need advice on my ultrasound results



## JhSymonds (Jan 25, 2013)

I got my ultrasound results today and wondered if anyone could help explain them to me as my dr didn't:
My right ovary is 28x22x17mm with 5ml volume
My left ovary is 23x15x19mm with 3ml volume
From what I've read I'm at the very low end, how does this effect my fertility?
I'm 5ft and 45kg and 20 if this makes any difference 
Any advice/help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi hun, I'm sorry I can't help with your question but I wondered if you could call your doctor for further explantation? Was it your GP or hospital? If hospital maybe you could go to your GP or if it was your GP then I'd go back and ask for further information hun   


xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi JhSymonds

Welcome to FF x

I'm not sure but think you may find a better answer by posting http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Please do join in with the under 25 section though and post a 'hello' here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300462.0

Jenny x


----------

